# [H][THRALL]-Multi-Game-Gilde für Ü30J - RENOVATIO DE



## Okkulto (17. September 2014)

Liebe Leidensgenossen.

RENOVATIO ist eine Feierabendgilde mit Ausrichtung auf die junggebliebenen Erwachsenen unter uns. Unser Durchschnittsalter liegt bei Mitte 30 

Wir suchen noch gleichgesinnte unserer Generation!

Uns gibt es seit 2011 als Multi-Game-Gilde und wir sind in einigen Spielen aktiv: Dazu gehören World of Tanks, Diablo 3, ArcheAge und TESO. 

WoW ist unser jüngstes Alt-Kind, weil wir nach einigen Jahren Abstinenz wiederkehren.

Wir bieten eine über 100 Member starke forumsaktive und TS-aktive Community. Wer zu uns kommt, kann uns bei allen Spielen joinen und profitiert so von einer großen Gemeinschaft die sich gegenseitig kennt.

*Auf Thrall stehen wir erst ganz am Anfang und haben erst vor wenigen Tagen die Gilde wieder gegründet. *Wir sind überschaubare 10 Leute - es sollen aber bald mehr werden.

*Was wir bieten:*


*Top gewartetes, werbefreies Community-Forum: www.gilde-renovatio.com
TS Server mit über 500 Spots
Aktive Community*
*Was wir erwarten:*


*TS-Aktivität
Forumsaktivität zumindest passiv mind. 1x Monat
Erwachsene und niveauvolle Umgangsformen*
*Unsere Ziele:*
Erst einmal machen wir uns keinen Stress. Jetzt geht es uns darum, die Gilde weiter aufzubauen und dann mit dem neuen Addon Instanzen, Heros und Raids gildenintern zu starten. Wer zu uns kommt, soll aber wissen, dass wir zwar fähige Spieler haben/sind, wir aber sicher nie beim Endcontent die Ersten sein werden.
Irgendwann sehen wir zwar alles, aber unser RL geht vor.

Wir freuen uns auf eine Kontaktaufnahme über unser Forum (www.gilde-renovatio.com) oder via /w. 

lg
Okkulto

PS: Ihr könnt gerne jeden von uns anschreiben.


----------



## Der_Gnom (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo!

Wir wachsen und werden langsam mehr. Inzwischen zählen wir um die 15 in der Runde und freuen uns auf Zuwachs von neuem, altem Blut 

lg 
Okkulto


----------

